# Flow Bindings - Best Boot Combos...



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

scotty100 said:


> Thinking of trying Flow bindings this season - probably either the Fuse GT or NX2. Not sure whether to do Fusion or Hybrid models with either. But one question I have for you Flow guys, what boots you wearing with them and what goes best? Is there a difference with each of the strap versions? Obviously Flow's own boot line will fit best but if I wanted another brand, what would work and what wouldn't? I've read some comments saying boot compatibility is something to consider...agree or disagree? Thanks!


really depends on the boot, but i ride hylites from flow, really like them.
if the boot is really wide you might have issues, but for the most part i think it is a universal fit.
perhaps wiredsport can chime in here


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

My Salomon Dialogues double boa has a smooth outer shell that seems like it would work well slidding in and out of a flow binding. Except maybe the sole, its a bit grippy.


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

I have a pair of flows and use Vans snowboard boots. They work fine. I honestly dont think it matter alot on the boot.


----------



## Opunui (Mar 30, 2015)

I use Nike Ite's and i have both the fusion and hybrid bindings. No problems.


----------

